# GA-Four Mo. Old Flat Coat/Lab Mix in Kill Shelter



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh! She is absolutely precious.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emailed*

I just emld. Atlanta Dog Squad and Adopt a Golden in Atlanta.


----------

